# Who Are the INTJs? (in the viewpoint of non-INTJs)



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

They are the answer to our prayers, god among men and women, always right, never need change, free of influence. They have answers to everything. Their words are wisdom.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

They are sexy and they know it, lords of the internet, programmers of fate, and the very, very best in bed.





If we flatter them, they may spare our lives when they inevitably achieve world domination. And maybe give us a cut of Australia.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Regular people like the rest of us.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2013)

INTJs are me


----------



## Flaryx (Sep 9, 2013)

According to my ESTJ partner (he doesn't care to create an account, but he browses the site from time to time and requested I post on his behalf):

"INTJ's are so insanely intelligent that it is intimidating to the rest of us. Either they know everything about a topic (from astrophysics to underwater basket weaving), or they know what you had for dinner yesterday just by looking at your shoelaces. I would hate to be trapped with that mind, because it works constantly at blinding speeds, making wicked connections and pulling answers out of thin air. I would never be able to keep up with the constant chorus of internal monologues. You guys are clever and cheeky, the kings of sarcasm and mental guerilla warfare, but even you have your weaknesses. The problem with that is that you won't ever trust anyone enough to reveal those weaknesses, and I think that does you more harm than social ineptitude could ever accomplish. You like to think you are the masterminds, but I know that it's the other way around. You aren't the master of your mind. Your mind is the master, and you're just holding on for dear life as it drags you through life and controls every aspect of your being."


----------



## Nebublahs (May 30, 2013)

Ikari_T said:


> They are the answer to our prayers, god among men and women, always right, never need change, free of influence. They have answers to everything.


This is just a pinch extreme. I can see how some of the things an INTJ may do can seem mystical but usually our motivation is very plain. 



Ikari_T said:


> Their words are wisdom.


^This is a pretty accurate statement.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

If INTJ had a name, what would it be
And would you call it to his face
If you were faced with him in all his glory
What would you ask if you had just one question


And yeah yeah INTJ is great yeah yeah INTJ is good
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


What if INTJ was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger on the bus
Trying to make his way home


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

PaladinX said:


> If INTJ had a name, what would it be
> And would you call it to his face
> If you were faced with him in all his glory
> What would you ask if you had just one question
> ...


INTJs as God? Hahaha. They're just like the rest of us mortals.

Only know one in real life that I can say with confidence is an INTJ, and he tends to scare the bejeesus out of people. But he's brilliant, seriously and scarily so, and one of the best surgeons in his field anywhere. Has no time for people he thinks are idiots, which is to say, a lot of people (one time he said "hi, how are you?" and I thought, is this a trick?). Has a wee bit of a God complex (understatement). And yet, despite being incredibly highly paid, he walks around dressed in $5 hospital scrubs.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

Flaryx said:


> "...You like to think you are the masterminds, but I know that it's the other way around. You aren't the master of your mind. Your mind is the master, and you're just holding on for dear life as it drags you through life and controls every aspect of your being."


So true.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> If INTJ had a name, what would it be
> And would you call it to his face
> If you were faced with him in all his glory
> What would you ask if you had just one question
> ...


Lol.
I think they're just great, though. I have one INTJ friend and if you ask him what his worst quality is he'll say, "Oh, arrogance." That almost redeems the arrogance, you know? It's so honest and humble and self aware <3 They're really intuitive and great problem solvers. I'm smitten.


----------



## Acejackhammer (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm actually an INTJ and somewhat flattered by the whole "mastermind" generalization. I've tested a few times with MBTI and read about INTJs. I can say that its fairly spot on. My problem is trusting people, making friends, and reading into people too much. Always judging though I hate when people judge. I tend to judge internally as opposed to outwardly. And I'm always thinking, always trying to unfold the various possibilities of each situation. More-so or rather in almost ALL cases under some type of stressful to tenuous circumstance. I don't do much unfolding of possibilities for fun, it's just how I work. Been married for 12 years and now going through a divorce. My wife has recently stated she doesn't know me. As an INTJ I'm fearful of making my vulnerabilities public. Especially at work. Been told I'm hard to read. Though that's just me putting up a wall. I am however a master planner. Just a little bit about me and how interesting I find this type, aside from myself. Probably a bit of a narcissist, though always cheering for the underdog and believe myself to be the underdog under many circumstances.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

INTJs are the natural compliment to INFPs :tongue:

INTJs are only subjective when their values are questioned, and usually proficient in a given field or two. I like these qualities.


----------



## Denbox (Jun 11, 2013)

monemi said:


> Regular people like the rest of us.


This


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Why thank you, devoted mortals! Your praises are most pleasing.

To stay in our good graces, and possibly be upgraded to lackeys, we ask these offerings:


-more quiet time for plotting

-less small talk

-don't bore us



We apologize for the inconvenience.











:tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l see INTJ as being engineered for the specific purpose of trolling complimenting INFP.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't sense my sarcasm online I guess. I clash with my INTJ girlfriend all the time. Her over-righteousness and stubborness stunts her improvement and learning through experience at times. Her inability to question if she is right makes her blinded. I couldn't help her because she refuse to trust my opinion.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ikari_T said:


> Didn't sense my sarcasm online I guess. I clash with my INTJ girlfriend all the time. Her over-righteousness and stubborness stunts her improvement and learning through experience at times. Her inability to question if she is right makes her blinded. I couldn't help her because she refuse to trust my opinion.


Last time I thought someone was being sarcastic worshiping a personality type... I was wrong. 








You understand my distrust reading sarcasm at this point.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Ikari_T said:


> Didn't sense my sarcasm online I guess. I clash with my INTJ girlfriend all the time. Her over-righteousness and stubborness stunts her improvement and learning through experience at times. Her inability to question if she is right makes her blinded. I couldn't help her because she refuse to trust my opinion.


I'm not certain whether you are replying to a particular answer or whether you were expecting other users to sense your sarcasm and respond accordingly with what you hoped to hear.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Ikari_T said:


> Didn't sense my sarcasm online I guess. I clash with my INTJ girlfriend all the time. Her over-righteousness and stubborness stunts her improvement and learning through experience at times. Her inability to question if she is right makes her blinded. I couldn't help her because she refuse to trust my opinion.


The Internet needs a Sarcastica font. I understood it though.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

The INTJ I live with is truly amazing and has very few faults that I can not forgive. They greatest thing about them is they do not tell you anything they can not back up. I am not saying they do not believe in white lies, what ever that is..lol.


----------



## Artanis (Oct 29, 2013)

In short I see you as the logical variation of us INFJs =P


----------



## Olde Irish (Apr 5, 2013)

Flaryx said:


> According to my ESTJ partner (he doesn't care to create an account, but he browses the site from time to time and requested I post on his behalf):
> 
> "INTJ's are so insanely intelligent that it is intimidating to the rest of us. Either they know everything about a topic (from astrophysics to underwater basket weaving), or they know what you had for dinner yesterday just by looking at your shoelaces. I would hate to be trapped with that mind, because it works constantly at blinding speeds, making wicked connections and pulling answers out of thin air. I would never be able to keep up with the constant chorus of internal monologues. You guys are clever and cheeky, the kings of sarcasm and mental guerilla warfare, but even you have your weaknesses. The problem with that is that you won't ever trust anyone enough to reveal those weaknesses, and I think that does you more harm than social ineptitude could ever accomplish. You like to think you are the masterminds, but I know that it's the other way around. You aren't the master of your mind. Your mind is the master, and you're just holding on for dear life as it drags you through life and controls every aspect of your being."


Thank you for this. It tells all our strengths and our weaknesses. The trust and mind-insanity is a serious problem we have to live with. And going into crowds? That is just another expression for mental overload.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ (_noun_): A mythical creature rarely seen, silently ruling the world through clever contingencies and unmatched intellect.

INTJ (_verb_): To be overly narcissistic and arrogant, to the point of becoming an object of social rejection and mockery.


(All in good fun )


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Artanis said:


> In short I see you as the logical variation of us INFJs =P


How?


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Instinctive bunch of professional shit talkers.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Flaryx said:


> According to my ESTJ partner (he doesn't care to create an account, but he browses the site from time to time and requested I post on his behalf):
> 
> "You aren't the master of your mind. Your mind is the master, and you're just holding on for dear life as it drags you through life and controls every aspect of your being."


Bloody hell. I just read this like 50 times. I don't have words for this.


People sees INTJs as arrogant, heartelss, blah blah but they never NEVER ask about what they really have in their mind, besides your intelligent and everything. Everyone just sees that, your intelligent, your brillian way to say things, to resolve things but no one never ask you how are you, I mean, I don't think you (INTJs) never ask yourself how you are because you use your mind as a wall from the outside, I know INTJ are afraid but sometimes I don't know of WHAT you're afraid or why sometimes you're so hard about things. 
You have to know that sometimes your mind is your weakness.


----------



## Deftodon (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Flaryx said:


> According to my ESTJ partner:
> 
> "INTJ's are so insanely intelligent that it is intimidating to the rest of us. Either they know everything about a topic (from astrophysics to underwater basket weaving), or they know what you had for dinner yesterday just by looking at your shoelaces. I would hate to be trapped with that mind, because it works constantly at blinding speeds, making wicked connections and pulling answers out of thin air. I would never be able to keep up with the constant chorus of internal monologues. You guys are clever and cheeky, the kings of sarcasm and mental guerilla warfare, but even you have your weaknesses. The problem with that is that you won't ever trust anyone enough to reveal those weaknesses, and I think that does you more harm than social ineptitude could ever accomplish. You like to think you are the masterminds, but I know that it's the other way around. You aren't the master of your mind. Your mind is the master, and you're just holding on for dear life as it drags you through life and controls every aspect of your being."


_That_ came from an ESTJ?! Now I feel bad for buying into the stereotype of them being fascists.
:frustrating:
"My hypocrisy knows no bounds." ~Doc Holliday, _Tombstone._

Really, though, some of the ESTJs I've dealt with in the past actually did fit that stereotype. It's always refreshing to meet or hear from fellow renegades who defy stereotypes.
:happy:
I didn't become comfortable with the idea of exposing my vulnerability til I was well into adulthood. It's true that we're not as invincible as we'd like to be. But to be fair, the reason we try to maintain that aura is because we desperately desire to stand as pillars of Justice for others to lean on. Forget the stereotype of us being "sociopaths." Sometimes, we play on that for fun - but in real life, it just don't jive, yo. Fact is, we often need a pillar to lean on as well.

*Note:* Our ability to "pull answers out of thin air" comes from our intuition. It occurs even before we've thought about it. Some of us might even possess claircognizance.



DarkestNiTe said:


> arrogant, obnoxious


Do we really come off that way, generally speaking?




> they are very theoretical-minded, they are kind of stubborn in a "no, that isn't even real so your point is invalid" sort of way. They don't look at the conceivable while pulling from the somewhat mystical.... If something is possible (more likely than 'improbable') I'm willing to discuss it. My best friends are INTJs, and they'd respond to me "no, you can't make that point because they aren't even real."
> 
> Reality is too realistic to INTJs, I guess.


That reminds me of an INFP friend and me, except with the roles reversed. I'm always the one trying to use examples from cinema and literature to illustrate ethical ideals. Just my way of attempting to make the abstract appear concrete. As I often say, "the purpose of mythos is to illustrate ethos."



Perpendicular to the World said:


> They're the less cool versions of INTP's roud:


It's true. We tend to be less socially savvy and more prone to crippling anxiety than you Perceivers.

I'm not too proud to ask for help with that, though. Any advice at this juncture?



Spades said:


> INTJ (_noun_): A mythical creature rarely seen, silently ruling the world through clever contingencies and unmatched intellect.


D'aaawh! *malfunctions due to compliment overdose*
:blushed:



> INTJ (_verb_): To be overly narcissistic and arrogant, to the point of becoming an object of social rejection and mockery.


See, now I'm the total opposite of that. I have, like, zero self-confidence due to experiencing way too many humiliating failures, especially in a workplace context. I experience all the social rejection and mockery, but it's because I appear lower than average to others rather than appearing higher than average.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

What elephants are to watermelons under a full moon, INTJs are to the other MBTI types.

Obviously.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

INTJ's are: Masterminds. Wise. Virgins. 


Kidding on the last part!


They're honestly one of my favourite types!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty nice people. Prone to dragging a conversation on forever if left unchecked. Generally very informative on subjects of their expertise.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I will never understand INTJs, so I don't really have much of a valid opinion. Sincerely, ESFJ.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

INTJs are the cherry cordials of the MBTI world.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> Prone to dragging a conversation on forever if left unchecked.


True statement is true!
:laughing:


Volant said:


> INTJs are the cherry cordials of the MBTI world.


I've always seen myself as more of a tiramisu cheesecake.
roud:


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

They're smart. But they're any ENTP's pet. Our Ne drives their Ni unexpected places. Everytime.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

Judson Joist said:


> I've always seen myself as more of a tiramisu cheesecake.
> roud:


Also very delicious (I'm sure it is, even though I've never tried one). XD


----------



## agamemnon (Oct 30, 2013)

Not as smart as they like to think they are.




(But the same goes for INTPs.)
:tongue:


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Masters of what they are interested in, lack a sense of humor at times, can be very fun to critique a video or movie with, good at advanced math I would think, not prone to liking Jesus(jkjk), not prone to liking traditional philosophy(no Ti), uh... they are not good at acting, yeah, pretty darned smart on average, and they are real bored with details. Give them the core aspects of an idea and they will go from there downward.

pretty kewl dewds, wish I knew more of em' so I could have a more of an opinion


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

INFP viewpoint coming right up. I also took in account the fact that my actual father is an INTJ and couple of acquintances from the past.

While INTP's are like machines who want to become humans, INTJ's are like humans who want to become machines. See pic below:











Positive thing about them is that they are some of the most intelligent people I have ever known. My father, an INTJ, is one of the main reasons I have a slight interest on popular science, politics and history. Without my father giving me that spark of interest, I would be your-usual-flower-child-hippie-world-saver-INFP. 

INTJ's are very reliable, whenever should you have complex, half-philosophical questions about large-scale stuff like what is the meaning of life, why did people invent tools, why is there so much terrorists, how do you define a terrorist, why do we have to study chemistry and math in school etc. that, for example, ISTP's can't handle (too much fluffly philosophy) and ENFP can't handle (still too impersonal and technical). INTJ's are always like the pocket scientists, the wikipedia-on-feet.

Now, much of this is also the domain of INFJ's, but one reason why it's not so entirely, is that INTJ's are slightly more objective. When INTJ makes a decision, it often means they calculate all options on the table, first-hand, then make the decision. INTJ's are the ones who try to stick to one side, fight to the end, even if it means losing. It seems to me that with INFJ's, they choose the side "intuitively", then their Introverted Thinking kicks into overdrive and the start to generate thousands of reasons why their side is the winning side. When people can't buy it, INFJ unconsciously shifts to the winning side, and conveniently "forgets" doing so. 

INTJ's are also the kind of people that when their ship sinks, they go down with the ship. When INFJ's ship starts to sink, they start doing weird things, like giving up their captain position for one second, escaping, then appearing as a captain on another ship, claiming that "I didn't have to sink when I wasn't even a captain at that moment". This is nor good or a bad trait, it just means that INTJ's have more self-sacrificial gene in them, while INFJ's are purely ideological; their beliefs have absolutely no grounding in 3-dimensional world.

I have so far only noticed a two major flaws in all the INTJ's that strike the eye quite fast. It is that the INTJ's often appear really robust and crude in social settings and pissed off INTJ's see patterns in everywhere. Literally everywhere. When they have a brother, who has been friendly with INTJ all their lives, but only lately became broke and often comes asking INTJ for a money to lend, the INTJ is quick to come to a harsh conclusions that their own brother is a bottomfeeder, and while keeping on lending money, the INTJ will become condescending, talking to everyone that this brother is a loser, and humiliating him further, because "it's his fault he is so poor, we're both raised by the same parents".

Appearing robust and crude in social settings is another flaw. INTJ's are one of those people that can't always pick up the vibe of the social setting, so lots of INTJ's do it by observations. "There is a DJ. People are dancing wildly. This is one of those parties where I have to get wasted and go outside for a cigarette to get a one-night-stand." while other people know the same, they just pick it up instinctually, not by observations. This really intense observing-everything trait is something that keeps INTJ's from conquering the world. The thing is that not everything can be observed correctly, even by the thousand Einsteins wired together, and can fail you very painfully. (It's no time to observe the man to calculate the most painful place to hit him when he is already halfway knocking you out.)

Otherwise, INTJ's are not very quick to react, not really in-depth when it comes to details, not the kind of people to prefer saying "i don't know" to telling white lies, stubborn, sarcastic and crude, but if time is not a factor for you, then INTJ can easily invent even a time machine for you, and bring you back to time when you started the waiting!

Thanks for everyone who took time to read this! roud: Reply with quote if you can relate, want to argue, or if want to say that I don't know what I am talking about 

Anyways, I'm gonna end my rant with a song which has a very strong INTJ feel in it. The lyrics, melody, song video and even the mood of the song is how I would describe an INTJ in one song.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello there,

Since I am an INTJ you would probably assume I came here to argue with you. Correct! However, let's not say argue, instead I would prefer to discuss. 

But first, I must ask:

Can you give me a little bit more information about the peculiar INTJ who basically back-stabbed his own brother?


Thank you.


----------

